
Did you know that Twitter always crops images to focus on text - efrafa
https://twitter.com/sekachov/status/1259920347278737409
======
hactually
The smarts behind it might be more interesting for the HN crowd -
[https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us/topics/infrastruc...](https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us/topics/infrastructure/2018/Smart-
Auto-Cropping-of-Images.html)

~~~
dingaling
Twitter seems to be an awkward composite of smart technology like that on the
back end and a really awful UX on the front.

I groan when someone sends me a Twitter link because it'll probably need a
dozen clicks just to read the post of interest, unless "something went wrong"
and I can't get that far.

Even just scrolling down a Twitter page is jerky and sluggish. It's just text
and small preview JPEGs, it should load instantly and scroll like butter. Just
like that engineering page...

Why won't someone step forward in the organisation and challenge the status
quo?

